# Crema disappearing



## denabs (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, have a strange one: crema pours out ok and thick enough after 25 sec. While steaming the milk though the crema disappears in the cup and by the end of my steaming and before pouring a small thin yellowish layer is left which breaks up, bit like sour milk (texture).

Any ideas?

Thanks

Machine: Gaggia classic, grinder: Rancilio Rocky, beans: freshly roasted from Markus Coffee


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Unfortunately there are many things that could be causing this: bean age, pump pressure, water temp, residual backflush powder to name but a few.

When were the beans roasted and what are they? When did you last clean your machine? How much crema is there to begin with? Crema does dissipate anyway, and different beans/roasts will produce different amounts. How do the hots taste?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I sometimes get this if pouring a tight ristretto type shot into a pretty wide cup, by the time milk is steamed the crema has dissipated slightly.

(edit - yes the dual boiler allows me to pull and steam at the same time but I still gawp at every pull like a newb!)


----------



## denabs (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, beans roasted abour 1 week ago. Using 2 different ones: an espresso blend and Sumatran beans. Machine cleaned about 1 week ago. Enough crema on top once shoot finished and until 1min after it's almost all gone. Shots taste ok-ish, not very happy about these beans in general.

Thanks



Earlepap said:


> Unfortunately there are many things that could be causing this: bean age, pump pressure, water temp, residual backflush powder to name but a few.
> 
> When were the beans roasted and what are they? When did you last clean your machine? How much crema is there to begin with? Crema does dissipate anyway, and different beans/roasts will produce different amounts. How do the hots taste?


----------



## denabs (Apr 28, 2012)

Lucky you, dual boiler....

Does your shot still taste good even without crema, can you pull a good latte?

e



garydyke1 said:


> I sometimes get this if pouring a tight ristretto type shot into a pretty wide cup, by the time milk is steamed the crema has dissipated slightly.
> 
> (edit - yes the dual boiler allows me to pull and steam at the same time but I still gawp at every pull like a newb!)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

There is always some crema & I dont think the resulting milk drink is any worse off without tonnes of it


----------

